# Honda GXV390 rectifier



## HiggsFamily5 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey everyone. I just installed a new Honda GXV390U on my dads Toro Proline mower as a replacement for the old Kawasaki FB460V. It was a direct bolt on so for any of you that are looking for a direct replacement for a Kawasaki FB460V, this is it. I purchased it from smallenginewarehouse.com. Now for my question.

The engine is an electric start w/10 amp charging system. It came with a rectifier but the manual isn't clear on how to wire the rectifier. Obviously we need to get it wired so the battery will charge. The old Kawasaki engine wasn't an electric start so I had to rig up a battery box and rewire the starter switch, etc. The manual shows the grey and white wires are from the charging system. The motor has two white wires coming off one side and two grey wires coming off the opposite side of the engine. I figured out that one of the grey wires was for the kill switch, but what is stumping me is the wires for the rectifier. The manual shows the rectifier has five spade type hookups right next to each other, but the actual part has three spade type hookups on top row and two on the bottom row. The manual shows a white wire hooking to one end spade connector and a grey wire hooking to the other end, well, that's great if they were all actually in a straight line on the actual part. So, which one's do the wires hook to? I am assuming that since there are two bottom spade connectors across from each other on the rectifier that those are where the wires will connect, but I'd like some feedback. 

Also, once I get those two wires figured out, how do I hook the rectifier to the battery so it will charge? I've never had to figure out a rectifier before and I don't want to fry anything. If someone could give me some detailed instructions on how to hook this rectifier up I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

can you take a picture of the rectifier, wires etc and post it up?
The wires coming from the motor, can you describe where exactly it is coming from?

thanks
AlBunzel


----------

